#  > General Zone >  > Computer & Internet >  >  >  Rapidshare Auto Downloader for Free users.

## mkhurram79

*Rapidshare Auto Downloader 3.6.2*

A software for automatic download of rapidshare.com links for free users. Rapidshare Auto Downloader is a handy automatic downloader for rapidshare users.

Key Features: 
1. Download a group of links from rapidshare (one by one).
2. Download incomplete downloads until all links are downloaded.
3. Auto shutdown feature
4. Load and save the download list.
5. Check for new versions automatically.
6. Support of 3 Languages : English , Farsi , French 



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Thanks and take care of yourself.See More: Rapidshare Auto Downloader for Free users.

----------


## mkhurram79

Hi guys i have tried myself this software is 100% working and fully functional. Do not bother about 15 minute waiting time. I will tell you the trick. Just add the all download links in this software before you go to sleep. Now let the software to do its work overnight. Next morning you will be amazed.
Just try it and never forget to say thanx

----------


## JONNYQUEST

Millions of thanks sir
Trick is really impressive.

----------


## greges2009

Thank you brother. It really help for auto downloading from rapidshare. Amazing.

----------


## Mohamed

very thanks

----------


## ntvinh986

> *Rapidshare Auto Downloader 3.6.2*
> 
> A software for automatic download of rapidshare.com links for free users. Rapidshare Auto Downloader is a handy automatic downloader for rapidshare users.
> 
> Key Features: 
> 1. Download a group of links from rapidshare (one by one).
> 2. Download incomplete downloads until all links are downloaded.
> 3. Auto shutdown feature
> 4. Load and save the download list.
> ...



Wow! Fantastic post. Love it ^^

----------


## Parthasarathy.R

Superb, Brother keep posting such good things.

----------


## Paldex

Thankyou very much freind.......

----------


## fatahjalbani

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

New Version is avialable 3.8.2

----------


## nagaraju89

Hi thank you

----------


## nagaraju89

hi frien you give another link in addition to present link

----------


## kamel55

Rapid share is becoming saturated or???
here the response I always have:

You want to download the following file: 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] | 5152 KB

Unfortunately right now our servers are overloaded and we have no more download slots left for non-members. Of course you can also try again later.

plz help (an other link?)

----------


## f81aa

fatahjalbani, thank you

See More: Rapidshare Auto Downloader for Free users.

----------


## ponnusj

Can someone who has the software post it at other file sharing sites. I am not able to download from RS.

----------


## oktapod

Thank you

----------


## phantalassa

Thank you brother,it's very useful

----------


## amacathot06

thanks friends

----------

